# Rant of the Day..



## Boon 51 (7 Jan 2019)

I was looking on ebay for a Brooks saddle which there must of been about 40 odd all second hand a different prices.. But none had put the size of the saddle down so it seems I must contact every seller listed and ask the size of the saddle. 

Well that's pants to me.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Jan 2019)

No offence like, but as rants go that’s a pretty poor attempt. Could do better.


----------



## vickster (7 Jan 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> I was looking on ebay for a Brooks saddle which there must of been about 40 odd all second hand a different prices.. But none had put the size of the saddle down so it seems I must contact every seller listed and ask the size of the saddle.
> 
> Well that's pants to me.


I thought the model number/name determined the size by which presumably you mean length / width?

https://www.condorcycles.com/collections/saddles/

Eg a B17 imperial or standard is 170cm while the narrow is 155. So you’ll need to do some research as to which size and thus model

The Cambium C13 might come in different options so those you’d need to contact


----------



## Boon 51 (7 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> No offence like, but as rants go that’s a pretty poor attempt. Could bo better.



I'm building to a better one as I didn't get up till 12 noon..


----------



## Boon 51 (7 Jan 2019)

vickster said:


> I thought the model number determined the size by which presumably you mean length / width?
> 
> https://www.condorcycles.com/collections/saddles/
> 
> ...



There are several on wiggles site that don't give any size at all say its a one size only. but what size?.


----------



## vickster (7 Jan 2019)

The condor link has the sizes in the specification. Or better look directly at the Brooks site. Don’t rely on retailers to provide full / wholly accurate specs

https://www.brooksengland.com/en_uk...MIxfChp_nb3wIVQbDtCh1vrA-1EAAYASAAEgIW0_D_BwE


----------



## Globalti (7 Jan 2019)

Poor rant altogether.


----------



## User6179 (7 Jan 2019)

I never understood folk selling stuff on ebay who don't put the size of items in the title of the product they are selling, rugs/carpets are the worst, wait while I go through 50000 listings to find the right size


----------



## roadrash (7 Jan 2019)

What a poor rant i think the thread title needs changing to mild annoyance of the day


----------



## Boon 51 (7 Jan 2019)

Globalti said:


> Poor rant altogether.



I'm just glad to get it off my chest..


----------



## vickster (7 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> What a poor rant i think the thread title needs changing to mild annoyance of the day


...born of not doing any research into Brooks saddles


----------



## Boon 51 (7 Jan 2019)

Anyone can add there own rant.. feel free.


----------



## Boon 51 (7 Jan 2019)

vickster said:


> ...born of not doing any research into Brooks saddles



Wouldn't need to do research had they put the sizes in?


----------



## vickster (7 Jan 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Wouldn't need to do research had they put the sizes in?


Except the designs are different? You don’t buy a saddle purely on size otherwise why buy a Brooks and not just a cheapie from Halfords


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Jan 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> I'm just glad to get it off my chest..


Just by magic, look what appeared on CC:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/o...n-dark-brown-with-large-copper-rivets.244331/


----------



## vickster (7 Jan 2019)

Just to note, Brooks saddles are a thief magnet so try to ensure that any of interest on eBay are being legitimately sold!


----------



## Boon 51 (7 Jan 2019)

vickster said:


> Except the designs are different? You don’t buy a saddle purely on size otherwise why buy a Brooks and not just a cheapie from Halfords



Oh yes I know the designs all differ but you can see in a photo if it would suit or its your style.


----------



## Boon 51 (7 Jan 2019)

vickster said:


> Just to note, Brooks saddles are a thief magnet so try to ensure that any of interest on eBay are being legitimately sold!



How would you tell if it was dodgy then victster.


----------



## vickster (7 Jan 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> How would you tell if it was dodgy then victster.


I’d look through the description ask lots of questions about it to determine provenance like any potentially stolen item.


----------



## vickster (7 Jan 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Oh yes I know the designs all differ but you can see in a photo if it would suit or its your style.


But not all Brooks styles would be a suitable width. What if the ones you like aren’t the size you are looking for?


----------



## Edwardoka (7 Jan 2019)

Isn't it the case that Brooks saddles only work for one person and that a second hand one, already "broken in" as it were, would be immensely uncomfortable for any posterior other than the one involved in the breaking in process?


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> I'm building to a better one as I didn't get up till 12 noon..



Bloody hell I had done half a days work by the time you found out of bed


----------



## Boon 51 (7 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Bloody hell I had done half a days work by the time you found out of bed



That was a porky I was in my garage by 9am tinkering with my bikes.. lol


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> That was a porky I was in my garage by 9am tinkering with my bikes.. lol



That's ok i am just jealous now


----------



## Boon 51 (7 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> That's ok i am just jealous now



Be back in the garage tomorrow to make room for the new arrival on Saturday.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Be back in the garage tomorrow to make room for the new arrival on Saturday.


New baby bike?

I'd keep your bikes away from one another.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Be back in the garage tomorrow to make room for the new arrival on Saturday.



I was out in mine just after 5 trying to make some room 
Are you excited ?


----------



## Boon 51 (8 Jan 2019)

Do you know @biggs682 of all the bikes I've had since 2010 I am more excited about this one than just about all the bikes I've had.


----------



## Drago (8 Jan 2019)

vickster said:


> Just to note, Brooks saddles are a thief magnet so try to ensure that any of interest on eBay are being legitimately sold!



That is decent advice, though to me fair might be tricky. Buyer "Is that saddle stolen?" Seller "Scouts honour guvnor!"


----------



## wonderdog (11 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> No offence like, but as rants go that’s a pretty poor attempt. Could do better.


Could do better ... I found some of my school reports from 50 years ago and "could do better" seemed to crop up in the comments section from the principal with monotonous regularity. As did "needs to pay greater attention". I like Boon's approach to developing a better rant as the day progresses/it all gets too much.


----------



## wonderdog (11 Jan 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Do you know @biggs682 of all the bikes I've had since 2010 I am more excited about this one than just about all the bikes I've had.


And that's obviously WITHOUT a Brooks saddle. Ye gods!! Imagine if it had one .... the excitement would be palpable!


----------



## Boon 51 (11 Jan 2019)

wonderdog said:


> Could do better ... I found some of my school reports from 50 years ago and "could do better" seemed to crop up in the comments section from the principal with monotonous regularity. As did "needs to pay greater attention". I like Boon's approach to developing a better rant as the day progresses/it all gets too much.



Thanks but there is a flaw in it for me as I'm 67 I'm starting to forget things so I can't remember what I was ranting about..


----------



## Boon 51 (11 Jan 2019)

wonderdog said:


> And that's obviously WITHOUT a Brooks saddle. Ye gods!! Imagine if it had one .... the excitement would be palpable!



I know ain't life wonderful.


----------



## Drago (11 Jan 2019)

wonderdog said:


> And that's obviously WITHOUT a Brooks saddle. Ye gods!! Imagine if it had one .... the excitement would be palpable!



I'd feel pretty excited too if I cycled about without a saddle!


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jan 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Thanks but there is a flaw in it for me as I'm 67 I'm starting to forget things so I can't remember what I was ranting about..



That made me larf.


----------



## wonderdog (11 Jan 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Thanks but there is a flaw in it for me as I'm 67 I'm starting to forget things so I can't remember what I was ranting about..


I've got a couple of years on you Boon ... my beloved smiles a lot and says things like "new friends every day".


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Thanks but there is a flaw in it for me as I'm 67 I'm starting to forget things so I can't remember what I was ranting about..


Can't have been owt important then.


----------



## confusedcyclist (11 Jan 2019)

Eddy said:


> I never understood folk selling stuff on ebay who don't put the size of items in the title of the product they are selling, rugs/carpets are the worst, wait while I go through 50000 listings to find the right size


What I want to know is how do your properly measure one of these.


----------



## User6179 (11 Jan 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> What I want to know is how do your properly measure one of these.
> 
> View attachment 446615



That's easy, with a ruler


----------



## lane (11 Jan 2019)

Just sold a brooks on Ebay. I didn't put the size on because I assumed (I think correctly) that it is covered by putting the model. Had quite a few bids no one asked the size. 

I think any Rant thread should include some designation of the sort of rant - e.g. mild, intermediate, quite serious etc. I am fed up with looking at the thread only to discover it is not the sort of rant I wanted.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jan 2019)

lane said:


> Just sold a brooks on Ebay. I didn't put the size on because I assumed (I think correctly) that it is covered by putting the model. Had quite a few bids no one asked the size.
> 
> I think any Rant thread should include some designation of the sort of rant - e.g. mild, intermediate, quite serious etc. * I am fed up with looking at the thread only to discover it is not the sort of rant I wanted*.



That's exactly how I felt, the disappointment was palpable.


----------



## confusedcyclist (11 Jan 2019)

Eddy said:


> That's easy, with a ruler


Dear whom it my concern, I'm interested in your ebay listing. No, not yer old grundies, the saddle. I'm mostly tyre kicking here, but I'm also fond of expensive goods at knock down low-ball prices. Speaking of price, what's your final price? Will you trade it for this packet of chewing gum? Don't mind the half-chewed bits. You can pick them off. Using only a ruler, please give me the mass and volume to the third decimal place and the seating area measurements of your saddle, also, I'd be really keen to know how long the springs are, uncoiled. I know that brooks are all one sized and are unchanged in design over decades, but frankly, I can't be arsed to look up the specifications on the manufacturers website. Please advise of sizing. Do you think this is suitable for a big boned fellow who had one too many mince pies last month.


----------



## Alwaysbroken (11 Jan 2019)

Once one understands the saddle sizes criteria, how does one accurately measure ones derriere?

Is length measured from the wunfer or the twaint?

Does width accommodate both bone structure and should I allow for my saddle bags?

Is it acceptable to ask my LBS to take my measurements directly or should a take a clay mould of the rear guard?


----------



## User6179 (11 Jan 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> Dear whom it my concern, I'm interested in your ebay listing. No, not yer old grundies, the saddle. I'm mostly tyre kicking here, but I'm also fond of expensive goods at knock down low-ball prices. Using only a ruler, please give me the mass, voume to the third decimal and seating area measurements of your saddle, also, I'd be really keen to know how long the springs are, uncoiled. I know that brooks are all one size saddles and are unchanged in design over decades, but can't be arsed to look up the specifications on the manufacturers website. Please advise of sizing. Do you think this is suitable for a big boned fellow who had one too many mince pies last month.



Dear potential buyer,
I am afraid this is not a brooks bicycle saddle but is actually a saddle for a horse
Kind Regards


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jan 2019)

At least this thread is more interesting than the Broken Spoke thread.


----------



## Rooster1 (11 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> At least this thread is more interesting than the Broken Spoke thread.


Agreed, that one is getting on my nipples.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jan 2019)

Rooster1 said:


> Agreed, that one is getting on my nipples.


Wheely?


----------



## Jenkins (11 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> At least this thread is more interesting than the Broken Spoke thread.


Nah - there's more tension in that one!


----------



## Boon 51 (11 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Can't have been owt important then.


 
Don't know I can't remember...


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Don't know I can't remember...


In that case, it's important you remember what you forgot. 
As Soon As Possible!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Jun 2020)

This is a truly awful rant thread! 

It started off as a polite discussion about Brooks saddles and Ebay, and then seemed to morph into a pun thread. No wonder nobody has posted on it for 18 months.

NOW SORT YOURSELVES OUT!!!

Rant over.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jun 2020)

wonderdog said:


> Could do better ... I found some of my school reports from 50 years ago and "could do better" seemed to crop up in the comments section from the principal with monotonous regularity. *As did "needs to pay greater attention"*. I like Boon's approach to developing a better rant as the day progresses/it all gets too much.



If you've only just noticed this after 50 years, the principal arguably had a point...


----------



## Moon bunny (24 Jun 2020)

confusedcyclist said:


> Dear whom it my concern, I'm interested in your ebay listing. No, not yer old grundies, the saddle. I'm mostly tyre kicking here, but I'm also fond of expensive goods at knock down low-ball prices. Speaking of price, what's your final price? Will you trade it for this packet of chewing gum? Don't mind the half-chewed bits. You can pick them off. Using only a ruler, please give me the mass and volume to the third decimal place and the seating area measurements of your saddle, also, I'd be really keen to know how long the springs are, uncoiled. I know that brooks are all one sized and are unchanged in design over decades, but frankly, I can't be arsed to look up the specifications on the manufacturers website. Please advise of sizing. Do you think this is suitable for a big boned fellow who had one too many mince pies last month.


Do not forget to ask what breed of cattle the leather came from.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (24 Jun 2020)

Having resurrected this thread the other day I feel I should really make use of it.

So here is a double-rant...

Rant 1.

Who knew that the Shimano BBR60 bottom bracket (105/Ultegra level) requires a different tool to the BBR9100 (DuraAce level) for removal/installation?

To the naked eye they look identical, both being smaller than the standard Hollowtech II BB and both having 16 notches for engagement to the tool. To the naked eye they look identical, but obviously they need to have a 2mm difference in diameter so poor Saps like me have to buy two tools instead of one. 


Rant 2.

So I thought I’d post about this on the _What Have You Fettled Today? _thread to hopefully saving some other poor sucker from making the same mistake as me. Only I couldn’t remember the exact name of the thread but knew it had the word _fettled_ in it.

So off I went to the Search function to search for all threads with the word fettled in the title. Now this is a fairly well used thread so I expected to see it in the first page of results. Was it? Was it buggery! The first page of results was filled with other, barely used threads, including one called _Re: the_ "_What Have You Fettled Today?" thread, _which I then used to find the heavily used thread I wanted_. _

But by this time I thought bollox to it, I’m going to put it on the rant thread instead. Luckily this thread was on the first page of results for _rant_ so I don’t need to find a grape to crush.


----------



## pjd57 (25 Jun 2020)

Someone at M&S Bishopbriggs decided to use the bike park for trolleys.
Normally there's one or two abandoned in it, so today I started moving some and an employee told me it was a trolley park.
The fact I and others have been putting our bikes in what is clearly a bike shed didn't matter as she insisted that it has always been for trolleys....

I was directed to this




which I didn't use .

Later another M&S person said that they needed to use the space because of demand






But the nearby trolley bay wasn't full.

After a rant on their Facebook page M&S have said that they will review the situation


----------



## pjd57 (26 Jun 2020)




----------



## FrankCrank (27 Jun 2020)

Not so much of a rant really, but an observation. Been getting into watching utube stuff on the telly, and it's great not having to listen to twat presenters with out of control egos. I also like the way utube tailors stuff based on your previous perusals. It does occasionally show an ad for a few seconds, but nothing like the terrestrial TV channels. 'Tis bloody marvelous I tells ya


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Jun 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> Not so much of a rant really, but an observation. Been getting into watching utube stuff on the telly, and it's great not having to listen to twat presenters with out of control egos. I also like the way utube tailors stuff based on your previous perusals. It does occasionally show an ad for a few seconds, but nothing like the terrestrial TV channels. 'Tis bloody marvelous I tells ya


Neither cycling-related nor a rant but it intersects with my interests enough for me to reply. 

I spend far too much time on Youtube, it's a great place for getting info on niche interests/tutorials for doing things that I would never be able to do otherwise, and there's a lot of clever and creative people using the platform to do fascinating stuff.

However, I think it should come plastered with warnings like cigarette packaging, for two reasons.
Firstly, it's basically an infinitely deep well of content, you will never run out of stuff to watch and you can easily end up spending far more time than you intended. It is addictive and the recommendation system uses a whole bunch of psychological tricks to make you want to watch the next video (since more video views = more ad revenue for google)

Additionally, it's dangerous to rely on it as a source of news, information and entertainment, as there is no editorial oversight whatsoever, which, combined with the tailored recommendations makes it incredibly easy to fall down a rabbit hole of "Since you watched Johnny Q. Seeminglyreasonable here's his next video 'Why Covid is fake news and the planet is flat'" without ever seeing recommendations for videos that provide contrasting views. Some of my previously reasonable friends have been radicalised by these people into believing some truly demented conspiracy stuff.

To quote the end screen from one of my favourite series: "Please note that Evan is kind of an idiot. Don't ever take his word for it. Always research what you see on Youtube. Don't let anyone think for you; most people can barely think for themselves."
(The irony of quoting this text is not lost on me.)

Enjoy, but be careful!


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Jun 2020)

Now, cycling rants: I put my bike into the LBS because the rear hub was shoogly and I could feel it disintegrating under me.
They tightened it, phoned me, said it was fine, and asked if I wanted it serviced.

I said "might as well since you're already in there" then they proceeded to service it but later informed me that the cone was damaged beyond repair and that I'd need a replacement wheel which they had ordered (they haven't told me anything about the new wheel).

Due to covid supply chain issues they have yet to receive delivery, several weeks after I put the bike in.

They are operating under the basis that I am completely clueless, rather than the reality which is that I'm too lazy/cackhanded to learn how to service a hub.

What do I do? They technically serviced it so I should pay them for that even though I am getting nothing in return, but I am perfectly capable of buying my own wheel and transferring the cassette.


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Jun 2020)

pjd57 said:


> ....After a rant on their Facebook page M&S have said that they will review the situation



10/10- top ranting!


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> Neither cycling-related nor a rant but it intersects with my interests enough for me to reply.
> 
> I spend far too much time on Youtube, it's a great place for getting info on niche interests/tutorials for doing things that I would never be able to do otherwise, and there's a lot of clever and creative people using the platform to do fascinating stuff.
> 
> ...



I know, I'm getting addicted to listening to podcasts while simultaneously watching "drivers eye" railway videos. Niche _and _addictive...


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> ... while simultaneously watching "drivers eye" railway videos. Niche _and _addictive...


Watched a few of those usually at 2x playback speed! Dundee to Newcastle was good, and Carlisle to Newcastle, for the memories of going up to Dundee and over to Workington in the late 70s.


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I know, I'm getting addicted to listening to podcasts while simultaneously watching "drivers eye" railway videos. Niche _and _addictive...


I'd suggest Train Simulator as an accompaniment to podcasting but the expansions are prohibitively expensive, and it is dull as dishwater. (Probably less dull than watching someone else drive a train, though.) Maybe something like Derail Valley?

My podcast listening activity tends to be driving games, like Euro Truck Simulator 2 or, of late, the very very old school game Grand Prix 2, but anything that doesn't engage the language centre of the brain is good.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Jun 2020)

I give up.

Do you guys have the faintest idea of what a rant actually is?


----------



## FrankCrank (28 Jun 2020)

Yeah - utube is a great tool for niche interest type stuff, hard to believe there could be so much on there, just about shed building!. Other hot topics for me right now are cycling (you don't say), music, cars, motorbikes - petrol stuff in general really. News gathering is done elsewhere on the net. I can see how it might become addictive, daresay my box-watching duration has increased a bit of late. Mrs Crank is off on a work assignment for a few days, and I'll be tagging along. Should be a chance to cycle along some beach roads/paths, so a welcome change from things here and the goggle-box


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I give up.
> 
> Do you guys have the faintest idea of what a rant actually is?



Wait until the Lockdown is over and we have to interact with our fellow human beings, then it'll pick up again...

Or maybe we're just very mellow because of all that cycling.


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2020)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 532449
> 
> 
> Someone at M&S Bishopbriggs decided to use the bike park for trolleys.
> ...


Perhaps a convoy of us should ride up their and lock our bikes up in the trolley bay, see if the penny drops?


----------



## pjd57 (28 Jun 2020)

Rant update


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2020)

pjd57 said:


> Rant update
> 
> View attachment 533076



That's two people they are paying to deal with the problem so far. Wouldn't it be cheaper for them just to move the trolleys?


----------



## FrankCrank (4 Jul 2020)

Seems you gotta be behind the wheel for a proper rant


----------



## wonderdog (5 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> If you've only just noticed this after 50 years, the principal arguably had a point...


I never said that I hadn't tried to do better - nor that I eventually paid better attention. Sheeesh ... where is this all heading, if indeed, anywhere?


----------



## wonderdog (5 Jul 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I give up.
> 
> Do you guys have the faintest idea of what a rant actually is?


Yes, but it seems to have been superseded by yelling at the television news


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2020)

I have instructed my butler to order his footman to advise his servant not to shop at M&S until they reinstate the cycle parking.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Oct 2022)

We all know that having a degree doesn't mean one also has some common sense... but sometimes, the total lack of common sense some people display bewilders beyond belief.

At work today i found a dustpan full of jam, and the dustpan's brush, also tarred with jam. It takes a special kind of someone to think _I'll sweep up some jam_, but this particular someone, on realising that a brush isn't doing a great job of 'sweeping' up the jam spillage, instead of trying something that isn't a bristly brush to clean up some jam, tries a different brush. And on realising that brush number two is just as bad as brush number one, decides that using a third brush might just work (third time lucky, maybe?).

So i got a bit ranty... finding one dustpan and three brushes all covered in jam, left for some fecker else to deal with, by someone who thought it was a good idea to sweep up some jam, not once, but thrice! 

And it turned out to be someone with a degree in management


----------

